# HGH 6 days a week?



## Didsky (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi , I just  read that some manufacturers of hgh propose to inject HGH 6days per week and one day without injection.
I am using hgh since now about 4 months with no break, taking every day 4 to 6 IU.
so what's the best  way to use it ?
Thanks for answering


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 8, 2010)

Didsky said:


> Hi , I just read that some manufacturers of hgh propose to inject HGH 6days per week and one day without injection.
> I am using hgh since now about 4 months with no break, taking every day 4 to 6 IU.
> so what's the best way to use it ?
> Thanks for answering


 

Victor will probably be best for answering this, but im taking 5on 2off


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't listen to the manufacturers, they just make the stuff.  Ask an MD or someone familiar with how it works...not how to make it.

If you are tight on $, you can do 5/2.  Won't make the biggest difference in the world.  If you are taking any more than 4iu a day, I best suggest splitting your dose in two.  One in the early AM, one in the early PM.

/V


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 9, 2010)

2-4 iu per days is enough. Using high doses can cause carpal syndrome.
Other sides are not so bad.
Combine with some test 500 mg a day and t3 50 mcg daily.
use hgh in the morning.

good luck


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 9, 2010)

What are your goals for your gh use?


----------



## Pacha (Apr 9, 2010)

You DEFINITELY need a day off in a week from GH. You do NOT want to make the pituitary lazy to produce its own. On days off you can take an Arginine supplement to induce your own HGH. The human body is absolutely amazing, but you NEVER want to do a regimen for a long time that the body recognizes as a fit pattern. Everyone has heard of the phrase "shock the body." No different here. If you are planning to take GH for a very long time, SHOCK the body, and force your own pituitary to produce HGH, and then BAM you inject your synthetics and WOW! Guys all of this is pure 100% science, and applying LOGICAL theories. It is such a massive advantage to be educated in the world of science and why something does what it does. But, at the same time with HGH you want to be consistent and at least get it in you 5 times per week, but every few months I'll bluntly stop for 3-4 days, and then I introduce a VERY small amount which the body will recognize now it is NOT ENOUGH!


----------



## downtown (Apr 9, 2010)

Ive seen an EOD protocol and the 5 on 2 off, thats about it.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Pacha said:


> You DEFINITELY need a day off in a week from GH. You do NOT want to make the pituitary lazy to produce its own. On days off you can take an Arginine supplement to induce your own HGH. The human body is absolutely amazing, but you NEVER want to do a regimen for a long time that the body recognizes as a fit pattern. Everyone has heard of the phrase "shock the body." No different here. If you are planning to take GH for a very long time, SHOCK the body, and force your own pituitary to produce HGH, and then BAM you inject your synthetics and WOW! Guys all of this is pure 100% science, and applying LOGICAL theories. It is such a massive advantage to be educated in the world of science and why something does what it does. But, at the same time with HGH you want to be consistent and at least get it in you 5 times per week, but every few months I'll bluntly stop for 3-4 days, and then I introduce a VERY small amount which the body will recognize now it is NOT ENOUGH!


 
This is just not true. There is no scientific evidence support such a theory. Taking one day off will do nothing. IGF-1 levels will still be elevated preventing the release of GNRH. Nor will two days. 

There may be some post exogenous gh supression, but it will return to normal rather quickly.


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 10, 2010)

6 days on 1 off is only if you do not have money!

go 7 days on


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 10, 2010)

Didsky, For hormone replacement therapy (age 59) I've been using 4 IUs of HGH daily for ten weeks (not counting ten days interrupted by travel) and notice fat loss at injection sites.  Have you noticed any marked changes after four months?  It's an interesting theory: after time off HGH, re-start with smaller doses.  Has anyone tried this?  Is it valid?


----------



## Didsky (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, 
I am using hgh for muscle mass gain and at the same time I to loose 2 or 3% of body fat.
I was 64 kg and I am now at 71 kg after bit less than 4 months of 4 to 6 IU per day and 4 weeks of Sustanon 250 per week.
I didn't lose any fat so far , which is  quite amazing...


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 11, 2010)

From all I've read, and from what my Doc says, it takes six months or more to see marked results from HGH, but I'd think you'd at least notice fat reduction at injection sites, particularly at that dosage.  Or maybe it's just that I have so much more to notice.  Are you certain it's real stuff?  I read in some other forum that, to test, you squirt a bit of mixed formula into a glass of water, then use one of those off-the-shelf pregnancy tests.  If it tests positive, it's not HGH.  But that may be boloney, I really don't know.


----------



## Didsky (Apr 11, 2010)

I am pretty  sure it is  good stuff as my boyfriend and myself are using it since almost 4 months and we feel the same side effects like joint pain, especially in the shoulders at the beginning and now it is more located in the hands quite swelling and joints quite painfull also  the elbows and  a bit in the feet...
sometimes I feel like my sugar is quickly absorbed in the morning, I feel weak and quite tired sometimes...and this is due to the level of sugar decreasing in my  blood.


----------

